# SEGA/Tyco Pocket Power toys (88-89)



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

a few weeks ago i stop by a used book store that is kinda like a mini pawn/thrift store that takes in all sorts of things. I normaly just hit the older hot wheels/die cast pegs and happened to spot in some repacked toys 2 items in a package for 3 bucks and they were 2 Pocket Power toys made by SEGA/Tyco (yes the same SEGA that made videos games)










i didn't know they were even out there what I have found out is the one on the left is call Glo-Bones and the right is a rip cord bike. From what i have seen is the bike is a common toy and the one i have is missing 1 side sticker and a handle bar. The shocker is Glo-bones is what i gather a "rare" one and htf a complete set with all of his tools. Saw a eBay auction that close just last month for over $60. 

my question is Glo-Bones that sought after or was it just a case of a bidding war of a lil toy?


----------



## BTTFDMC1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

*UPDATE* on Mar 20, 2012 a Glo Bones just sold on ebay for 142.50!+3 s&h (145.50) 85 bucks more then one i mention when i first posted this. to see look for item 260978761086


----------

